# Öffnen einer war-Datei



## urian (2. Nov 2011)

Stümperfrage: Wie öffne ich eine war-Datei per Tomcatumgebung?! (in dem Fall Apache Tomcat 6.0)

Ich hab bisher nur mit php gearbeitet, muss mich deshalb an dieses Forum hier wenden. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

Es gibt beim Tomcat den Manager, den erreichst du in der Regel über:
http://localhost:8080/manager

Dort kannst du deine WAR Datei deployen.


----------



## urian (2. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Aber wie ruf ich in dem Fall den Pfad auf? So in etwa wie den htdocs-Ordner?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

Welchen Pfad meinst du? Wenn du deine Anwendung deployst, dann gibst du nen Context an, über den Pfad kannst du dann deine Anwendung erreichen.


----------

